# 1/5 scale john deere engine



## rodue (May 30, 2013)

This is a 1/5 scale of a 1-1/2 HP John Deere engine.You wood think that the small ones wood be easy but in my case this little engine has give me some problems.I cast the engine from my wood patterns. It has a .675 bore and
a .75 stroke
You can see it run on,{MVI 1724 1/5 scale John Deere engine}


----------



## enfieldbullet (May 30, 2013)

that is beautiful. do you have a video of it running?


----------



## rodue (May 30, 2013)

You can see it running on Google Type  in  MVI 1724 1/5 scale John Deere engine


----------



## vidio1 (May 30, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0VIwikCl7s[/ame]


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 30, 2013)

Very nice work!!!----Brian


----------



## Herbiev (May 30, 2013)

I love it


----------



## Septic (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful little engine!


----------

